# I don't think all the screws are on tight!!!



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes 

My Gravel Dog Kennel is slowly being re-located inside the house.

One piece of gravel at a time. By Gilmour.

You would think that after hundreds of times taking away the piece of gravel he brought in to chew on away from him, he would get the point. But nooooooo.......


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I have river rock around my yard. Gunner has loved to carry and play with them since he was a baby. My problem is that he will put a rock in his mouth then tilt his head way back and I'm afraid he is going to swallow it. I put some decorative fencing around my yard/rocks to keep him from getting too many of them. It has helped but it also helps to have something out there for him to play with so he won't go after a rock. He always comes to me with it in his mouth and stares at me. If I take a step towards him he will run so I always say, "want a treat?" and walk towards the house. He will either drop the rock and come or bring the rock into the house and drop it as I hand him a treat. I always tell him we are trading... So, Finn and Gilmore are just like Gunner.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is the picture I just took of him sleeping with the rock!!! 
I think I did this right.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

[/IMG]
Lets see if that worked.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, Gilmore, Gunner, and Finn are cut from a different cloth : )


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the picture of Finn and his ROCK!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour has a very distinct "I have a piece of gravel" guilty look to him. It's easy to spot every single time.

And he thinks he can fool me LOL!

I'll hear him chewing on it, as soon as I move to look, he puts his head down and acts like he's asleep LOL I'll sit back, and a few seconds later I'll hear it rattling on his teeth again, and I'll look and he's put his head down again and closed his eye's. It's actually quite charming LOL

The way I get him is when I look, I'll ruffle the couch pillow and fool him into thinking I've settled back again, but I'm staring right at him still. He doesn't realize this, raises his head and starts chewing then looks me right in the eye's with this "Oh, sh&t" look. At that point he knows he's been busted 




cathyjobray said:


> I have river rock around my yard. Gunner has loved to carry and play with them since he was a baby. My problem is that he will put a rock in his mouth then tilt his head way back and I'm afraid he is going to swallow it. I put some decorative fencing around my yard/rocks to keep him from getting too many of them. It has helped but it also helps to have something out there for him to play with so he won't go after a rock. He always comes to me with it in his mouth and stares at me. If I take a step towards him he will run so I always say, "want a treat?" and walk towards the house. He will either drop the rock and come or bring the rock into the house and drop it as I hand him a treat. I always tell him we are trading... So, Finn and Gilmore are just like Gunner.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hahahaha, Finn doesn't even try to hide that he has one. He comes right up to us with the rock sticking out of his mouth. He's so proud of it.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My golden/Great Pyr mix years ago was a rock collector. Satchel would sneak a giant rock into the house in his mouth, then deposit it under the kitchen table against the wall, where no one would notice. About once a week, we'd get down on hands and knees to view the cairn he'd created, then put them all back outside. The process was repeated weekly. My Finn is nicknamed "the crack head", so maybe it's the name


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

It must be in the name. Those crazy dogs


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I often wonder about the rock thing to, Hank loves to carry around rocks. He likes to sneak them in and runs right to his bed. That's how I know he has one!

Interesting trait.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I'll hear him chewing on it, as soon as I move to look, he puts his head down and acts like he's asleep LOL I'll sit back, and a few seconds later I'll hear it rattling on his teeth again, and I'll look and he's put his head down again and closed his eye's. It's actually quite charming LOL
> 
> The way I get him is when I look, I'll ruffle the couch pillow and fool him into thinking I've settled back again, but I'm staring right at him still. He doesn't realize this, raises his head and starts chewing then looks me right in the eye's with this "Oh, sh&t" look. At that point he knows he's been busted


Love it! Made me laugh out loud :


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I just read this thread! Made me laugh out loud, too! So cute!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I woke up with a rock in bed with us last week. That's all I'll say.


----------

